# Wanting recommendations for insert tooling



## Investigator (Sep 29, 2018)

I've been grinding some HSS bit, they are all I have to use.  They are working OK, but I'm spending lots of time to get them right. I know I'll never be able to do without HSS, but it sure seems like carbide insert tooling would be faster.  I already have a set of CCMT boring bars.  So, for general home shop use, I'm considering insert tooling.  What recommendations would you  make?

my lathe is a 60's Logan 12"


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 29, 2018)

stay with the CCMT, style inserts, just the regular lathe tools like a SCLCR


----------



## Investigator (Sep 29, 2018)

Buffalo21 said:


> stay with the CCMT, style inserts, just the regular lathe tools like a SCLCR



what is the advantage of those inserts?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 29, 2018)

they work well, readily available, inexpensive and with your boring bars, your stocking a common insert.


----------



## dlane (Sep 29, 2018)

They make chips


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 29, 2018)

I have been using Accusize holders from Amazon, have had good luck with them on both the manual lathe and the CNC.  I bought a 7 piece set for both machines.  With the exception of the parting holder on the CNC, I broke it.  The parting holder for the manual lathe is holding up well, but hasn't been used to part off hundreds of parts.

I stock both aluminum and steel inserts, in three different nose radii.  The one I use depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## mikey (Sep 30, 2018)

Investigator said:


> what is the advantage of those inserts?



The SCLCR (RH) and SCLCL (LH) tool holders take either/both CCMT and CCGT inserts. Both are positive rake inserts (sort of important on a lighter lathe) with chip breakers. CCGT inserts are usually uncoated inserts with a ground edge that are very sharp and are usually used for Aluminum. CCMT inserts come with all sorts of coatings and are used for ferrous applications, mostly. Inserts are common, cheap and available with nose radii suitable for general work.

The advantage of the SCLCX tool holder is that when the shank of the tool is perpendicular to the work piece, the tool can both face and turn without moving the tool. EDIT: It also allows you to turn into a shoulder and then face out due to the 5 degree positive rake geometry of the tool holder.

This is likely the most popular tool holder amongst hobby machinists because the inserts can be used in lathe tools and SCLCX boring bars. Like all inserted tools, you have to learn to use them but they work pretty good.

I use Seco and Iscar tool holders but if I just wanted to try them to see if they worked for me, I would opt for this set from PM:

https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/12-turning-tool-set/

For the price, really hard to beat this deal.


----------



## bill70j (Sep 30, 2018)

mikey said:


> I use Seco and Iscar tool holders but if I just wanted to try them to see if they worked for me, I would opt for this set from PM:
> 
> https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/12-turning-tool-set/
> 
> For the price, really hard to beat this deal.



I agree CCXT inserts are a good, versatile insert.  I use them all the time. 

The PM set of holders and inserts referenced above looks like a good value.  It includes the left and right hand holders.  You may also want to purchase a third holder to get maximum use of the insert,  The L and R holders are designed to use the 80 deg. included angles of the insert only.  A third holder, SCBCR, lets you use the other two, 100 deg angle edges.  I got this 12mm holder that is cheap, but works perfectly well.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 30, 2018)

I bought my CCXT holder from Little Machine Shop, they sell the Tormach brand lathe tools

#5609 SCLCR (right hand) 3/8”

#5610 SCLCL (left hand) 3/8”

#5613 SCMCN (neutral) 3/8”


#5615 SCLCR (right hand) 1/2”

#5616 SCLCL (left hand) 1/2”

#5619 SCMCN (neutral) 1/2”


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's the set I bought
https://www.banggood.com/4pcs-SCLCR...p-1088746.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=CN

Good quality, good price, no complaints

Here's the same set with a better price
https://www.ebay.com/itm/S12M-SCLCR...m=232714396398&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 30, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> Here's the set I bought
> https://www.banggood.com/4pcs-SCLCR...p-1088746.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=CN
> 
> Good quality, good price, no complaints
> ...




I’ve order numerous times from BangGood and have had no quality issues, but to some, the 2-4 weeks delivery time, can be an issue. When I order from them, I plan on 4-5 weeks and if arrives before then, its an added bonus.


----------



## bill70j (Sep 30, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> Here's the set I bought
> https://www.banggood.com/4pcs-SCLCR...p-1088746.html?rmmds=myorder&cur_warehouse=CN
> 
> Good quality, good price, no complaints
> ...



*MrWhoopee:*

Do you also have the SCBCR holder that allows you to take advantage of the "unused" 2 edges of a the CCXT insert?  Or do you know of a better way to take advantage of those edges?

Bill


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 30, 2018)

bill70j said:


> *MrWhoopee:*
> 
> Do you also have the SCBCR holder that allows you to take advantage of the "unused" 2 edges of a the CCXT insert?  Or do you know of a better way to take advantage of those edges?
> 
> Bill



I do have the SCBCR holder, but have never had occasion to use it. It's still in the tube. I also have tooling for CNMG432 inserts, which my SB Heavy 10 seems to handle as long as I don't expect too much.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Sep 30, 2018)

I have both the SCBCR and the SCKCR lathe tools, to utilize the normally unused edges of the CCXT insert edges. I use the SCBCR tool, almost daily, to bevel/demurred the leading edge, unlock the QCTP, insert the SCBCR, lock it down, deburr, unlock and reinstall the original tool, very quick and easy.  The SCKCR tool again uses the normally unused edge, but it not a commonly used as the SCBCR, it can be used to face and turn, but tools like the SCLCR are normally used.

I bought both tools, because, I’m cheap and could’t bring myself to throw away half used inserts. While the SCBCR is a true benefit, in the shop, the SCKCR is less so


----------



## SSage (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm using import inserts myself, they work fine for me on a 12x36. CCMT works best with our slower machines, I turn tool steel mostly with carbide. I've tried a few of the cheaper inserts, I've found one of the "Drill Pro" versions to be decent. They compare well to the Name Brand ones I've tried too. I bought some pricey inserts so I could see if it made a difference, found out these particular inserts worked well enough at a fraction of the cost: My Favorite CCMT

I bought the Master set of tool holders from Persision Matthews when I bought a lathe. No regrets, the set works great IMO. I like using all of the cutting edges with the turning holders. https://www.precisionmatthews.com/s...ool-set-sized-for-bxa-quick-change-tool-post/

I use all of that tool set, the master set hasn't given me any problems over the last couple years. Still using the original screws too. I think the quality is better than the ones I ordered directly from China. Better finished at least. The inserts are not that durable, but usable. Inserts are cheap enough to try a few brands though. I keep about 4 different brands in my tool box, use the cheap gold ones for rough metal so I don't care if I break one edge.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 4, 2018)

TPG.. another good versatile insert.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Oct 4, 2018)

MrWhoopee said:


> I do have the SCBCR holder, but have never had occasion to use it. It's still in the tube. I also have tooling for CNMG432 inserts, which my SB Heavy 10 seems to handle as long as I don't expect too much.



I use the MCLNR tool holder and use the CNMG 432 inserts 90% of the time. What I do is mill dovetails in the tool holder to fit my QCTP. Her is one I did for a friend 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

